# Outdoor Propane Stove Assembly 2012 301Bq



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Where can i find parts? The cover is rusted and peeling, one knob cracked. Looks ugly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have you tried calling Keystone directly?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Try searching on Camping World's website, I believe they have drop in 2 burner stoves . Here is the link - [/http://m.campingworld.com/categor... URL]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe give these people a call?

http://www.trekwood.com/index


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Or these guys: http://www.adventurerv.net/wedgewood-vision-dropin-cooktop-2burner-stainless-steel-p-2855.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxcS0rqqH1gIVUVx-Ch1MTw4NEAQYASABEgL-Q_D_BwE&utm_campaign=partsfeed_ppc&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=Froogle

Expensive little bugger!

LEIGH


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

keeper18 said:


> Search Amazon.com for atwood drop in stove parts


Hi: I bought the cover off Amazon. Cleaned up the drop in piece actually looks fine but will still buy one to have on hand.


----------

